# Diamondhead International Steamup 2014



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Annual event this year featuring quite a few new products by Aster, Accucraft, Wuhu, Regner, etc.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Once again thanks Charles. Good coverage of the event and much appreciated.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great representation of the event..... From the rugged to the elegant to the whimsical......

Thanks for the video, Charles.......... Looks like another grand event...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks....poor editing as I did it late last night and did not catch the Accucraft Big Boy segment that could have been shorten to eliminate the dead time portion of my walk to one spot to another...duh. Too bad the lighting is so poor at times but it always has been that way. One of the most interesting aspects was the Wuhu ceramic burners: quiet it and warm "coal like" glow. The Aster 241P and Accucraft 2-6-0 were great performers. Lots of variety and lots of track time!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles! I missed several of the new engines running and you got them. Great overview of the steam-up!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Very nice compilation. 

Maybe the lighting can be improved by putting Tiki Torches around the layouts. They could use "coal scented" oil in them. I would have suggested high intensity work lights, but the cords would be a tripping hazard. LOL!! 
Glad Alan R. found a couple of Cab Forwards to run or he would have had withdrawal symptoms. 

Thanks again


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. Always good to see a large selection of steamers running.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles;

It was so interesting to see the IC 4-6-0 "Casey Jones" offered in live steam. I can still remember the stir the AHM version in HO and O scales caused.

Thank you,
David Meashey


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the range of locos 

jim o


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's some more of the action from my cameras. 



Scott


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles for the video. Gives a good overview of the show. My question.............have they done anything to improve the actual motel? Have they fixed up any of the rooms besides the first floor interior around the atrium? I like the expansion of the large track into the adjacent room. Perhaps we should pool our resourses and just buy the motel and leave the tracks set up all year and have quarterly steamups.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John

There is word on the street that a Casino is proposed for the area. With that said, one could guess that the hotel would be purchased by major players. There has been progress on the rooms but still needs much more to be 100%


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott

Enjoyed your coverage, particularly liked the silhouette at the 7:20 point in the overview.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome vid Charles and thanks for capturing that nice brief video of my tractor. Here is my video, I know not the best quality... http://vimeo.com/84691051


Diamondhead 2014


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, Scott and Steve, 

Thanks for posting the videos. Nice coverage of a good meet, 

Alan


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

In Mississippi, casinos had to be over water. This was a bad idea in a hurricane area. The Katrina storm surge lifted the large casinos and hotels which were destroyed.
 
After Katrina, the law was changed to allow casinos on land across the beach highway. I do not know the current law, however I believe the casinos must be near water.
 
The Diamondhead Inn may qualify. The approach roads have many large potholes which are always filled with water. This may meet the on or near water requirement!
 
Gerald Pierce


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ger on 21 Jan 2014 02:18 PM 
In Mississippi, casinos had to be over water. This was a bad idea in a hurricane area. The Katrina storm surge lifted the large casinos and hotels which were destroyed.

After Katrina, the law was changed to allow casinos on land across the beach highway. I do not know the current law, however I believe the casinos must be near water.

The Diamondhead Inn may qualify. The approach roads have many large potholes which are always filled with water. This may meet the on or near water requirement!

Gerald Pierce

Gerald "potholes with water" goes well with the bayou environment. I doubt a casino would be at that location but major hotel chain could certainly buy it and set up for all those who like feeding the one arm bandit!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, what could be better. You can run steam and play the slots at the same time.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos even when your there you don't get to see it all..


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

There you go John next year registration will be a $1000.00 a person and we will buy the hotel.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for movies guys I'm sorry I couldn't be there this year. Charles--did you see how the WUHU guys implemented the ceramic burners? Was it a bit like the old Cheddar ceramic's? I couldn't help but notice the glow like a coal fire--very nice. 

Sam


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Richie,
A $1000 per wouldn't even begin to fix the place up; yet alone buy it, or even tear it down!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam

In talking with them it is a "trade" secret....coal like fired and no howl from burners is very delightful. Great detail and performance was consistent. Seems as if the hobby has another company offering a product that will empty the pocket book!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Charles, 
Great video of the event, thank you. 
Talking of Bowande Wuhu, I notice that they had price tickets (of great graphic quality) beside their models. 
Was the table manned by a US dealer, or by the manufacturer from China? 
Was the price a show special, or is that the price if ordering direct? 
If you know any answers! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Charles, 

Thanks...very impressive design....Perhaps someone who owns one of their engines might provide more info. I'd love to be able to retrofit some of my old blow torch burners with that design. I have some ceramic materials from the good old days, but never could achieve anything like they've done....We need to get Kevin O'Connor back on the job... Perhaps a new angle for TRS when we figure it out! 

Sam


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 22 Jan 2014 08:37 AM 
Charles, 
Great video of the event, thank you. 
Talking of Bowande Wuhu, I notice that they had price tickets (of great graphic quality) beside their models. 
Was the table manned by a US dealer, or by the manufacturer from China? 
Was the price a show special, or is that the price if ordering direct? 
If you know any answers! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada David
Yes, the "sticky note" price tag were show specials. Both US dealer and representatives from WuHu were there. Bob Clark is the USA distributor and dealers are being recruited(see ad's in magazines). The other point of interest is that WuHu is offering RC with locomotive on several engines. No sure of the difference in price regards direct sales and purchase via dealers.
The company was very engaging and sought out feedback/suggestions/recommendations about their product.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

For a few of my pics of DH, click herehttp://jalbum.net/a/1459950.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken Sal bought one of the WUHU locs. Maybe he will comment. I did not see a price on the R/C locos. Casey Jones was nice but 1/32 so I wait. If they make some American style locos I may bite especially if they come R/C. Later RJD


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The casey Jones is a nice size and style...if i were not a narrow gauge guy...


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have their A4. It took a bit of sorting on the timing of the inboard cylinder but was well worth the effort. The ceramic burner is interesting. It actually howls as it heats but is absolutely silent once fully lit. It comes to temperature quickly.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Sam
I have been conversing with Charles via PM and it seems like the ceramic burners used are along the same lines as I have been using. Nice glow, quiet, no blower necessary. I just tested the burner on my third engine with that setup and it works fine.
As far as a conversion goes, I did convert my Quad from poker to blower. 
Here is how it was done:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/129502/Default.aspx


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bille1906 on 23 Jan 2014 07:28 AM 
Sam
I have been conversing with Charles via PM and it seems like the ceramic burners used are along the same lines as I have been using. Nice glow, quiet, no blower necessary. I just tested the burner on my third engine with that setup and it works fine.
As far as a conversion goes, I did convert my Quad from poker to blower. 
Here is how it was done:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/129502/Default.aspx

Sam
Already set to go...thanks to Bill's build. Our locomotive style boilers can be fitted to utilize the ceramic setup.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Bill, 

 Thanks,impressive work and the the detail provided is appreciated. I had experimented with ceramic burners some back in the old days when fighting to improve the old Aster and even Kevin's designs. Cheddar, as I recall, offered some retrofits of the Mamod or similar engine. I remember doing one for a friend and it seemed to work well enough. I acquired some of the ceramic materials from various friends and sources and played around but never achieved a result I thought improved operation that much. So, when I saw your video, beyond the vision and auditory impression, I wondered if these guys had figured out how to do this right or at least better.....Charles-interested to see what you're doing there as well but also still curious about the WUHU design....Hopefully, I'll get to look at one sometime in the near future. 

Sam


----------

